# Help sexing my powder blue



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi, I need some help sexing my two powder blue frogs. These are my oldest frogs, aprox 1 year. I have other tinctorius morphs that are much younger and some have started calling, but these two have not.


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

The fist picture is frog A the other 2 are frog B, they both have very big toe pads, but frog B is fatter.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Go to josh's site. They give details on how to tell them apart.


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

thanks I´ll take a look.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Josh’s Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » How to Visually Sex Dart Frogs


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

Both have the high back arch and big toe pads, but frog A is a little thinner than frog B. My guess is they are both females. They seem to be the same size.

I also introduce a male cobalt I have to see any difference in behavior and I think I saw the fat one on top of frog A, frog A was in a submissive position. This could be a sign of female to female agression right?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Yes, that sounds like 2 females to me.


----------



## trdlabs (Sep 23, 2011)

zBrinks said:


> Josh’s Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » How to Visually Sex Dart Frogs


Can you sex Galacts the same way? I wish someone would figure out how to sex them.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Galacs seem to be pretty difficult to visually sex. If you follow the link, the next blog talks about sexing frogs in general, and may help.


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

Never mind. Frog B started calling after that. I think both are males but Frog A did not call, so I removed it from the tank and put it with other tincs to observe how it behaves.

About galacts I have two yellow males, their toe pads are kind like tinctorius and they dont have a high back bone. I have never seen a female galact tho.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

im pretty sure it's two males. i've seen plenty of male tincs with arches in their backs. the thing that gives it away is those huge, heart-shaped toe pads.


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

They both have huge toe pads...my first impression was that they are both male, but I never heard any calling till today that I introduce a proven cobalt male just to see what happened...Frog A still hasn't call nor, it seems pretty shy.



curlykid said:


> im pretty sure it's two males. i've seen plenty of male tincs with arches in their backs. the thing that gives it away is those huge, heart-shaped toe pads.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

When I first added my azureus female to the established male's tank...the male jumped on her within seconds, held on for about a minute, called while on her back, then jumped off...later she courted him and things have been great with them.

looks like males to me though


----------



## Pauliewog (Dec 24, 2010)

Awsome looking frogs btw...


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

Pauliewog said:


> Awsome looking frogs btw...


Thanks Drew!


----------

